

Ask HN: USD or GBP? - ryantcarter

When considering monetising a global business, ie a service that can be used in any country. Has anyone got any experience on whether their local currency works better than charging US Dollars.<p>I hope I&#x27;m not generalising too much based on personal experience, but I don&#x27;t mind paying using dollars - however, I can&#x27;t speak for our friends across the pond paying using UK Pounds.<p>Has anyone got any experience regarding this they wouldn&#x27;t mind sharing?
======
lmm
I view paying dollars as a hassle; I'd probably pay ~30% more in GBP to avoid
having to pay dollars.

